# Delonghi ESAM 4200 - Too quick



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

I recently purchased a new Delonghi ESAM 4200 bean to cup machine. My first such machine.

I've set the water knob to barely above minimum, and that appears to give me around 60ml for a double cup which I believe is right. I have the strength set to almost maximum.

The problem I have is that no matter how coarse / not coarse the grinder setting it, it's creating the shot in around 8 seconds - far too quickly? There is a crema which dissipates in next to no time. This is the time from the first drop after grinding to it completing. I checked the grounds basket and it looks consistently fine and still in shape in there until I touch it and it falls apart.

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.

Sounds like the grinder isn't grinding 'fine' enough.

What beans you using?

Not many b2c users here but there's hope that someone can give better help


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Evening, can I check you're turning the grind course/fine dial whilst the grinder is grinding? The grind adjustment doesn't take effect until the following cup. I also own this machine and over the years have read that numerous people have missed this point. I had the grinder replaced twice on mine (under warranty), so wouldn't rule out a duff one.


----------



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes I have adjusted with it running and there have been many cups since I switched it right down to 1 (I do not want to go lower in case of damage).

It appears to have no effect on timing, as the original setting of 7 and the new setting of 1 both took just short of 8 seconds!

The beans at the minute are Tesco Finest Columbion; I usually buy from Rave Coffee but ran out before machine came. While probably not the greatest beans I wouldn't have thought they'd affect the timing, but more the taste/quality?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Stale beans will cause a gusher.


----------



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> Stale beans will cause a gusher.


OK; I am new to espresso, previously I hand ground beans and used a Clever dripper.

I'll get some new beans from Rave.


----------



## j0nathon (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks - was indeed the beans!

I found a jar with some Rave Beans - I'd say around 2 - 3 months old. So I popped those in, and it's now taking 16 seconds. Maybe that tells me something about how old the Tesco ones must be!


----------



## lune (Jun 9, 2016)

Good to hear it wasn't the grinder at fault, new beans is a cheap and tasty fix!


----------



## sshbeck (Jul 2, 2016)

I read the thread and all great advice. I only want to add that Super Automatics, at least I know it's true for the Delonghi Magnificas, will produce your shots faster than traditional pump machines. Also as a note about the Magnifica Grinder... The Super Automatic grinders don't like DARK Roasted beans (I think the oil in the bean not good for these Super Automatic grinders). So if wanting to use a Dark Roasted Bean just use the by pass doser on the Magnifica. Can only use enough grind for one shot when using the by pass.


----------

